# Why haven't you left canon?



## RLPhoto (Sep 27, 2014)

Explain. 

I added a MF system but I don't think that counts as jumping ship.


----------



## Canon1 (Sep 27, 2014)

No reason to. I like the ergonomics of canon, the glass selection and the iq is spectacular. You can't tell what camera was used when viewing an image so why would I think that switching brands would make my photography any better. I just love getting out with my camera... It's the experiences that matter to me, and the satisfaction of bringing home quality images is icing on the cake.


----------



## 9VIII (Sep 27, 2014)

400f5.6


----------



## fussy III (Sep 27, 2014)

I have an issue with Nikon's VR. 

I was aware of the issue after I had tested the 75-300 VR six years ago but I was hoping Nikon had it solved by now. That is why recently I went into a store testing the VR of Nikon's AF-S 80-400 G VR. 

Now my main subjects are wild animals and their sourroundings. So I need this focal range as one of my main tools more than a super-tele. When my subjects are at rest and part of a nice composition, I stop down to achieve maximum depth of the field and will often fire multiple shots to eliminate shake, something which my Canon IS glass always allowed me to do.

The test was done on a D610 in fast burst mode at 1/8 of a second at 400mm. After each single shot, the image inside the viewfinder literally jumped and I saw unpredictable inconsistancies in the results that you wouldn't get with either Canon's nor with Tamron's stabilizer: I did get one or two usable images out of roughly 16 which is ok. But unlike Canon and Tamron, _when_ there was shake it was _big time_ shake. That sort of tells me that the VR will be unreliable even at 1/100 unless firing 16 images. Nikon's VR in burst mode may eliminate shake from some image but it _produces_ it in others! When using Canon's IS instead I trust that each and every image would be sharper than if I had the IS turned of between the mentioned shutter speeds. 

That did it for me. I am going to stick with Canon despite the ugliness of lifted shadows I am getting year after year after year after ...

I will add a FF mirrorless from Sony and a Medium Format with Sony sensor pretty soon. I see these as my rescue vessels.


----------



## V8Beast (Sep 27, 2014)

It works, that's why


----------



## Lee Jay (Sep 27, 2014)

Why would I? No one else has anything close to what I need.

I looked at moving to Nikon. In addition to not having what I really want and not liking their ergonomics, it would have cost me about $8,000 to sell my Canon gear and buy similar Nikon gear.


----------



## dadgummit (Sep 27, 2014)

Better selection of glass
better ergonomics
better features such as FPS, AF, buffer, etc
my experiences with canon's customer service and repair has been better than the time I tried with a Nikon

Now that I think ab out it, really the only thing that the competition has over cannon is the newer Sony sensors seem to have better DR and more resolution. And the fact that other brands are actually supporting their mirrorless lines.


----------



## privatebydesign (Sep 27, 2014)

Absolutely no compelling, or even particularly good, reason to. But I do have several good reasons to stay.

I do use the RT flash system a lot, though that could be done with Nikon via the Phottix Odins, I use the 17TS-E a lot and that can't be copied by any other system. I have a $20,000 investment in Canon that owes me nothing and I, and the clients that paid for it, are more than happy with the output from my 7 year old cameras.

If I were to switch to new gear it could only be Nikon, it would still be a DSLR, I would have no size or weight advantages and several lens disadvantages. I would have slightly better IQ in some situations but they are not my normal shooting scenarios, if I sold my current gear and bought closest equivalent new Nikon stuff it would cost me another $10,000, if I bought used it wouldn't cost me much but I'd lose my most used lens. 

I am happy with what I have, I would like a 1Dx MkII to have 24MP and then I'd replace my 1Ds MkIII's and I am pretty much set for the rest of my working career, sure there will be ever more improvements, and I'd like them, but I won't pay for them because to me this gear is nothing but tools and anything I spend on them is money I can't spend on me.


----------



## c.d.embrey (Sep 27, 2014)

Who says I haven't ??? At present I'm not planning on adding any new Canon cameras or lenses.

I own 2 Canon DSLR and 1 Canon Film SLR, but my most used camera is an old Sony NEX 5n.


----------



## Dylan777 (Sep 27, 2014)

Because Canon system works - from 1dx to their *L* lenses and flashes. 

If they can come up with a decent FF mirrorless, few pancakes and adapter for EF lenses, I can smell the trouble for Sony and Fuji


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 27, 2014)

I did buy a Nikon D800 and a host of high end lenses. That's when I found out that the high ISO performance had a ton of noise, and lower DR than my Canon cameras. 

If I did not mind the CA's in the Nikon lenses, the almost unusable Live View, and always used IS) 100-400, I'd have kept the camera rather than the 5D MK III.

It would be nice to have the best of all the features in one system, but I had to compromise toward where I do the most shooting.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Sep 27, 2014)

I liked the lenses and UI and the video. And had been hoping that they'd catch up on sensors again soon enough to not make switching worth it. Now, they seem to be falling behind on video and perhaps not planning to catch up for low ISO DR any time soon, so we'll see. I may partly leave Canon extremely soon, as to totally, we'll see what happens next year and what they have to say. I'd hope not to, but I'm starting to think it may be years before Canon cares at all about low ISO DR and I'm not sure the 5D4 will even let you do video as well as the 5D3 since it won't have ML, at least not for quite a while, so unfortunately I could see leaving for Nikon or a Sony/Nikon mix or something next year.


----------



## wtlloyd (Sep 27, 2014)

When I'm a better photographer than my equipment, I'll take a look around. 
Until then, it's all measurbating.


----------



## jrista (Sep 27, 2014)

I like Canon for most things. Their L-series lenses are generally great (few outliers, like the 16-35 that aren't the greatest). Their ergonomics are awesome. Their AF is excellent. They have a very broad base of software support thanks to their SDK. 

I don't care for the sensor IQ at low ISO. I always want better IQ (I don't like my equipment to limit me in any way...not to say that I'm super good, but limitations slow my progress in becoming a better photographer...and I hate fighting with gear or data.) I particularly don't like Canon IQ for landscapes and macro. It's not an end results thing, it's just a workload thing...more work to achieve any given desired result. I have no intention of jumping ship...but I am very interested in adding to my kit to find a solution for my IQ needs.


----------



## BL (Sep 27, 2014)

I haven't left Canon because it's my skill holding me back, not my gear.


----------



## Daniel 78d (Sep 27, 2014)

Because I made a decision. And unless Canon starts using monkeys to produce their cameras then I'll stick with them.


----------



## Maiaibing (Sep 27, 2014)

High cost of transition + the Canon lenses I use the most are just a little better than Nikon's equivalent. 

However, started recommending starters to buy in Nikon several years ago (and glad I did).

Really hope that Canon will catch up with the 5DIV.


----------



## thismercifulfate (Sep 27, 2014)

Well that's a loaded question...


----------



## serendipidy (Sep 27, 2014)

Because they're the best 

Edit: The only Nikon I've ever owned was a film P&S (before DLSR) and it was run over and crushed when I got out of a cab at my son's graduation. Bad Karma 8)


----------



## Viggo (Sep 27, 2014)

Because I hate Nikon. ;D I have used the D3s and all the later ones and the way you have to use a Nikon, from holding it to how buttons are placed and how it's operated feels like they have made it that way just to laugh at me trying to shoot with them. 

And frankly, the lenses and the whole Canon system offer much more of what I love and want. The only thing that wowed me a bit was the raw file flexibility of the A7r, but that offers nothing more than that, to me. 

Mirrorless and crop cams are of no interest to me. 

And the biggest reason is that the 1dX is tailor made for me and I miss nothing (a bit of play on words there)


----------



## crashpc (Sep 27, 2014)

Because only tempting thing outside is the shadow lattitude when pulling shaddows of high DR scene, and it´s nothing compared to what I have with Canon. I still didn´t settled on what gear I want. Went trough few APS-C bodies, now thinking about FF, but maaan 18Mpx APS-C about pocketable body (M+22) and 50mm f/1,4 lens, all this for about $750 bucks, who else can give me this?


----------



## AvTvM (Sep 27, 2014)

Because no one offers a fully capable (!) ff-sensored milc system ... yet. 

As far as available mirrorslappers are concerned, total system difference between canon and nikon is not large enough to make me switch. Yet. 

For me and my use, up to now Canon's deficits in desired/competitive sensor capabilities are just about balanced out by my preference for their user interface/ergonomics, choice of lenses and RT flash system.


----------



## yzhenkai (Sep 27, 2014)

Because of love.


----------



## expatinasia (Sep 27, 2014)

This is a very bizarre question.

I enjoy using the Canon products I have, and to be very honest they help me look good. I know and understand the menu systems, have plenty of expensive glass, and plan to stick with their products unless there is a very serious long term reason I shouldn't.


----------



## fragilesi (Sep 27, 2014)

Because I have an excellent camera (70D) and set of lenses for my needs. I tried a Nikon borrowed from a friend not so long ago for a couple of days. It wasn't a long enough test to be anything scientific or that I'd make recommendations based on but nothing leapt out at me and a couple of things worried me.

For tracking birds in flight it didn't SEEM as good but of course I hadn't spent enough time with it to feel "as one" with it and I didn't get a chance to use it for shooting gigs which is my other main occasional interest.

It wouldn't make any sense for me to sell up and move on as far as I could tell. As others have said, my biggest limitation is most definitely not the equipment and I suspect I'm unlikely to be in that position any time soon.


----------



## lol (Sep 27, 2014)

I'll switch when there is something worth switching to!

I'm keeping an eye on other systems to see what they do. There's the occasional nice idea but not enough to swing it in itself.

Possible factors:
Smaller and lighter? - maybe, if they can do it without a reduction in overall quality
AF - mirrorless is getting better but I'm not convinced their tracking ability is there yet (most examples use shorter focal lengths in outdoor light). I'd give it 5 or 10 years. The benchmark will go up to the 7D mk2, so they wont have an easy job.
Lenses - I don't think anyone else has as good a selection of what I want than Canon (higher end, longer focal length). This is a particularly weak area in mirrorless land excluding the Nikon 1 70-300, but I need more than a 1 trick pony.
Some radical sensor tech? - Foveon? Light field? Or something unimaginable? I'm not holding my breath.

For less demanding niche uses, some mirrorless system I'd rate as about as good Canon, in a slightly smaller package. But that in itself isn't enough.


----------



## Marsu42 (Sep 27, 2014)

RLPhoto said:


> Explain.



Magic Lantern - what other system is there with a working codebase so you can automate and customize the camera w/o tethering far beyond what the manufacturer would have graced you to? If it wasn't for that, I would have switched to Nikon instead of buying the "crappy af" 6d and L glass.


----------



## caMARYnon (Sep 27, 2014)

I have used Canon since 2001. About a month ago I made some cash and I wanted to upgrade my mark II. I studied the mark III and D810. For my hobby the D810 had better IQ/low ISO but after I started to find a 24-70 and a 100 macro lenses for it, I discovered that the best lenses are third party's lenses. Because I hate the out of focus shots with third party lenses I bought the mark III. IMO the 36 Mpx means nothing with 18-20 Mpx lenses (according to DXO). I just prefer 22Mpx camera with 18-20Mpx lenses.


----------



## alexanderferdinand (Sep 27, 2014)

Better glass, AI Servo, size (bigger is better for handling, not for the transport.
Flash system.


----------



## Marsu42 (Sep 27, 2014)

jrista said:


> This is a great point. Canon has a very open system.



Don't let Canon hear that praise, because in comparison what 3rd party software could do the current situation is still well below mediocre.

ML only managed to get this far by man-years of reverse-engineering Canon's DryOS functions and brute-force finding the callbacks in every new fw release - if Canon would just (informally, if need be) chuck over some headers of their fw, this work would be unnecessary.

Think of the new current wifi-interface: If Canon would really open their system, you wouldn't be stuck with the "selfie" eos remote apps but some real progress could be done. Situations like this drove some open source devs to create their own embedded platform like mobile phones, of course ******* to failure w/o the backing of a large company.


----------



## davidcl0nel (Sep 27, 2014)

17 TS-E and 35 IS, there is NO replacement otherwise...

And I don't want to hear, that there is an adapter to get these lenses onto Sony A7R - if you do this (why not) you haven't left Canon....


----------



## SoullessPolack (Sep 27, 2014)

5D2 user here...

-21mp is still a large amount. 36 would be nice, or even higher. It will come eventually. For now, the great photographs that I have taken are still great. The camera puts out the same high quality photographs as when it was new.
-85mm f1.2
-TS-E 24mm II
-16-35mm f4 IS
-The annoyance of selling all gear, and buying new gear
-At some point, Canon will have better spec'd cameras than Nikon. If I switch to Nikon, then eventually I'd be in the same boat again. 
-Familiarity
-Brand loyalty
-Superior service


----------



## kkelis (Sep 27, 2014)

Those nikons are plain ugly


----------



## Khnnielsen (Sep 27, 2014)

I have partly left Canon.

For stills I won't be changing brand any time soon. I do video for a living, and stills are my hobby, apart from the the odd client who also need a couple of stills. 

For video work, I will go in another direction when I can financially justify an upgrade. In my line of work I use quite a lot of rental gear, which is a pretty good opportunity to explore the different possibilities.

The funny thing about all this is, that I wouldn't be using a Canon DSLR for video in the first place, if it wasn't for Magic Lantern. If Canon really cared about video in a dslr, then they would include something as basic as focus peaking.


----------



## jebrady03 (Sep 27, 2014)

Value. I've managed to be patient and buy almost all of my gear at excellent prices. The only stuff I paid near retail for are lenses I bought back in '08 when I didn't know any better. I could likely sell everything I own at no loss (in total) to be honest. 
Familiarity. I like the ergonomics, UI, and functionality of the entire system. It all makes sense. I can pick up any EOS camera and know immediately how to do 95% of what I want to do without ever having seen it before. This comes from owning 5 EOS cameras over the years. 
Quality. All of the gear I have is of a very high quality for the price I paid (or even the MSRP). 
Service. My few experiences with Canon's service have been stellar. 
Parity. Switching systems wouldn't gain me more than the trouble and cost of switching.


----------



## K-amps (Sep 27, 2014)

70-200ii, 85 1.2ii


----------



## Sabaki (Sep 27, 2014)

I bought into Canon 3.5 years ago but I could've just as easily bought in Nikon. Yet I'm super happy with my Canon system and here's why.

I LOVE the 400 f/5.6.I picked mine up for the equivalent of $700 and it's pure magic. I can't see anything similar in performance at a similar price point in other systems.

I LOVE macro. I have the 100L, MR-14EX ringflash, 67mm of extension tubes and sometime next year, I'll pick up the incredible MP-E65. What other brand can offer me that kind of system for what is my favourite genre?

I'm EXCITED by their lenses released over the last 3 years or so. EF 24-70mm f/2.8 L mkii. EF 70-200mm f/2.8 L IS mkii. EF 200-400mm f/4.0 L. EF16-35mm f/4.0 L IS.

I'm BLOWN away by the 17mm TS-E, 24mm TS-E and once again, the MP-E65. Saying these lense are unique is one thing but their quality is absolutely undeniable.

The 600RT-EX offers the most advanced 1st party flash system out there.

Is the 1DX not the pound-for-pound best DSLR in the world??? Debatable I know but a compelling arguement, no?

So the cameras...for taking actual photographs, fantastic! Yes, hit me with the DR argument and I won't argue back but once Canon does match or exceed the Sony sensors, there will be very, very little to complain about.

Canon is my camera brand and for me, I'm 100% invested in it.


----------



## docsmith (Sep 27, 2014)

I do not want to have to constantly correct people "No, I shoot "knee-con." ;D


More seriously, I did a time consuming evaluation when I upgraded from the 7D to FF. I only had two L lenses at the time, so jumping ship would have been easy. So I read everything I could, reviews, scores, comments on service centers, lens reviews, etc. I compared cost, quality, and functionality of each system. About 9 months later, I read about Roger Cicala doing the same thing (and selecting the 6D). I made what I consider to be an educated and intelligent decision and picked the Canon system with the 5DIII over the a Nikon system with the D800.

No regrets. I am not one of the people that do not see the benefit of DR or low read noise. I would love to have "blacker blacks" in my nightscapes. But I still stand by my choice. I believe I would make the same decision today. I looked at the D810, but as soon as I start looking at the lenses I would want from Nikon, I am right back to being happy with my Canon system.


----------



## danski0224 (Sep 27, 2014)

RLPhoto said:


> Explain.



I am still more than satisfied with the images I capture using Canon equipment, and that includes using a new to me 1D.

I can't think of any compelling reasons to switch.

As compelling as the Sony A7 series seems to be, I am not impressed with the longevity of Sony consumer products. I may rent one next year and an adapter, but I do not see buying one.

I rented a Nikon lens with a defocus control and found it to be very interesting, but not a reason to switch because I can use it on my Canon 

There are lots of other lenses that I can stick on my Canon with an adapter. Much cheaper than buying a new body.

Much harder to stick a TS-E or MP-E 65 on something else.

I remember taking lots of film pictures with a once new EOS 620 and marvelling at 3x5 and then 4x6 prints. Enlargements, even 8x10, never seemed to be very good (I never did the darkroom thing). 

I can print way bigger than that now, from home, on almost any consumer grade inkjet printer.

I would need to improve my technical skills and creative views quite a bit to exceed the capabilities of the gear I have now.

I am kind of tired of the forum background noise that is demanding better stuff from Canon. While their needs may be genuine, their photographic styles or needs sure appear to be small (if not tiny) market segments.

The best way to get Canon to change is to stop buying their stuff. 

Edit: Part of me would like to see a significant increase in megapixel count, but I know it will not be cheap and those megapixels will have added computer/storage costs.


----------



## lholmes549 (Sep 27, 2014)

If you are already invested in a Canon system, like I am, there really isn't a need to in 99.9999% of cases. 
You should be able to do everything you need with a Canon camera, if you're willing to put the time in and learn how. 
One possible exception I can see is if you need super high resolution for some professional purpose, but for large prints (as an amateur) I am loving the results from my 'lowly' 6D.
If you feel the need to re-evaluate your brand of gear every time someone brings out a new camera then I would suggest focusing on taking photos. 
Some amazing photos have been taken with gear a lot less advanced than what Canon has available in it's lineup.


----------



## dinsy (Sep 27, 2014)

I'm not a schoolboy tossed about by every whim, ready to break up with any friend that doesn't quite measure up the the current transitory definition of the word 'cool'! Cameras are a tool to achieve an end. Canon cameras are great for that end. Desist, troll!


----------



## beforeEos Camaras (Sep 27, 2014)

lots of reasons. my first slr was the canon FTb-n I bought in 1975 fallowed with the 135 SC 3.5 lens later I got the ae1 program 50 1.4 and 85 1.8 28.2.8 lens best lens assortment to do street etc. and the movement to digital the point and shoot Sony p73 to the Sony hr1. 
both lacked things I had in my film days like a hot shoe and the hr1 has a vr view finder.
then in 2009 I bought the t1i and never looked back only lens I ever had that quickly collected dust was the 18-55 is II efs lens only canon lens I really did not like. I use it as a paperweight. the 28-135 usm was my street lens for a long time. yes I filially got off the prime only wagon.

I still love primes but the 70-200 l is 4.0 is a wonderful lens and my newest lens the 400l5.6 prime and yes I paid full retail I gave up waiting for the 150-600 Tamron <==will had been my first non canon lens btw. I understand a lot of you like the push pull of the 100-400l but being short ring zoom rules.

more reasons why canon has me in its pocket my wife is handicapped and she used to use the t-50 canon with the 50 1.8 till it broke even tried the t80 canon had no real replacement till the sl1 and the 40 2.8 pancake lens it reopen doors for her and now we both can go and photographing together I using my long lens for birding she with "crop" sl1 landscape's and street. soon the 24mm pancake will be in her kit bag. I have more reasons but those can be told some outer day as this post is becoming a book.


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Sep 27, 2014)

I started with Canon film SLR, and the AF system as seven points seemed great, along with the lens 28-90mm F4-5.6.  By switching to digital, Nikon showed hideous colored noise, and the humble Rebel Xt had better picture and price.  

Today I have some nice lenses and I still prefer the colors of Canon. To my eyes, the texture image at ISO1600 and above looks nicer in Canon.  But if someone asks me which camera to buy to shoot at ISO100, I will answer Nikon. ???


----------



## 2n10 (Sep 27, 2014)

Because it IS NOT the arrow NOR the bow!

I do not feel limited by my equipment for what I do in my hobby even when I take spur of the moment shots that are not my usual field of endeavor.


----------



## pwp (Sep 27, 2014)

What an odd thread. Anyway...

I left Canon for my video work...the awesome Panasonic GH4 system has transformed video production for me.
But the majority of my work is stills. And it's Canon 100%.

I left Nikon over 15 years ago just near the end of the film days, mainly because of the sheer quality of CPS. Where I live Nikon professionals were just not being looked after. That may have changed. It was good timing as Canon's early leadership in digital made them an obvious first choice. 

It's a great time for someone starting out now, you're absolutely spoiled for choice. 

-pw


----------



## mb66energy (Sep 27, 2014)

1 Image quality most times absolutely sufficient for MY purposes
2 Very good lenses in terms of the "right IQ" as a combination of all parameters
3 Ergonomics and knowledge of its ergonomics
4 Magic Lantern - compatibility: Using FD* lenses on EF-M mount via adaptor (or EF mount after conversion) with ML focus assist systems is easy! 



* Just exploring the FD 1.4 50 S.S.C. - not an OTUS but very good just at f/1.4 and excellent from f/2.8 with EOS M (equivalent to 50MPix on full frame!)


----------



## privatebydesign (Sep 27, 2014)

mb66energy said:


> 1 Image quality most times absolutely sufficient for MY purposes
> 2 Very good lenses in terms of the "right IQ" as a combination of all parameters
> 3 Ergonomics and knowledge of its ergonomics
> 4 Magic Lantern - compatibility: Using FD* lenses on EF-M mount via adaptor (or EF mount after conversion) with ML focus assist systems is easy!
> ...



Are you using anything special for the FD - M mount? I have a large collection of FD lenses that are crying out to do something useful and I have an M. I know there are a million FD - M convertors on eBay and most are pretty cheap and there is no glass or real engineering in them, so just wondered if you had a recommendation.


----------



## eli452 (Sep 27, 2014)

1. I'm happy with Canon, or, at least - I know it's perks. I'm sure Nikon, or any other brand has it perks too.
2. I'm an amateur, the cost is to high.


----------



## Zv (Sep 27, 2014)

I don't feel the need to switch at all. If I did buy into another system it would only be to compliment my Canon gear like buying a A7r for example. Everything I have works perfectly, I don't think any of my Canon gear has ever let me down. Very reliable, frustration free, easy to navigate menus and beautiful ergonomics. Why would I give that up? 

I think the 7D is what really got me hooked, just loved that thing when I first got it. Then the feeling of owning my first L lens too. Not sure Nikon would be able to fulfill my lens lust tbh! I have an amazon wish list specifically for Canon superteles just to look at and admire! (Don't judge me!). 

More recently the EOS M + 11-22mm lens has rekindled my love for photography. And the 22mm pancake is awesome at parties and small events.


----------



## infared (Sep 27, 2014)

Well...one reason I stay is because of the incredible Camera/Picnic/Lunchbox/Ensembles that Canon keeps offering. Who would ever leave a company who can produce incredible products like this!?!? 8)

http://www.dpreview.com/articles/4473444242/canon-uk-introduces-limited-edition-stella-mccartney-bag-with-white-eos-100d


----------



## Keith_Reeder (Sep 27, 2014)

pwp said:



> What an odd thread. Anyway...



Trolls gonna troll, to use an apposite Americanism...

The reason that Canon users use Canon needs _no_ explanation: we use it because it does the job, and does it fantastically well.


----------



## Keith_Reeder (Sep 27, 2014)

dinsy said:


> I'm not a schoolboy tossed about by every whim, ready to break up with any friend that doesn't quite measure up the the current transitory definition of the word 'cool'! Cameras are a tool to achieve an end. Canon cameras are great for that end. Desist, troll!



+ Ooh, about a million..!


----------



## pwp (Sep 27, 2014)

Keith_Reeder said:


> pwp said:
> 
> 
> > What an odd thread. Anyway...
> ...


Not quite with you there Keith...where's the troll?

-pw


----------



## slclick (Sep 27, 2014)

The trolls are worse at the Nikon Rumors site


----------



## Zv (Sep 27, 2014)

privatebydesign said:


> mb66energy said:
> 
> 
> > 1 Image quality most times absolutely sufficient for MY purposes
> ...



I'm using the Fotasay one, got it off ebay as I couldn't find it on amzaon.jp (really sucks for that kinda stuff over here). Quite good quality for the price. Have nothing to compare it with though! 

http://www.amazon.com/Fotasy-AEMFD-Mirrorless-Camera-Adapter/dp/B00ACYTWFI


----------



## tcmatthews (Sep 27, 2014)

I bought into Canon because of the Lens and camera ergonomics. Where Nikon and Sony have comparable lens the offer less performance and higher cost. If they have a comparable lens. 

As it stands I am halfway out of Canon. I will be keeping Canon for wildlife and outdoor photography. I also bought a 6D for low light use. Family events and other such things. But I am moving to mirrorless for everything else. I have not bough much camera gear this year I have been saving up for some lenses. 

I was going to buy an Sony A7r but decided it would be ridiculous to spend that much money and not have a single native full frame lens. I have a full set of manual focus primes to use when I do get one. 

My next purchases will all be lenses. 
[list type=decimal]
[*]Tamron 150-600 VC
[*]Sony 24-70mm F4 Vario-Tessar T* FE OSS
[*]Sony FE 70-200mm F4 G OSS 
[/list]

Likely in that I also need a good Full frame wide angle zoom. It is going to take some time so the Alpha 7r II will likely be out before I am ready to buy a new camera.

I will likely be gone before Canon announces any real mirrorless. Canon would need to announce a mirrorless pro line of cameras. Something along the lines of a OMD-EM5, Fujifilm X-T1 or Sony A7 camera system with pro level lens to make me consider staying. 

That said it will be 10-15 years before mirrorless can replace what I plan on using my Canon DSLR for. So I will be here for a while and I love Canon lenses.


----------



## mb66energy (Sep 27, 2014)

privatebydesign said:


> mb66energy said:
> 
> 
> > 1 Image quality most times absolutely sufficient for MY purposes
> ...



I have the "quenoX FD-EOS M" adaptor - nothing special - for roughly 40 Euro. It has NO optics and a ring to switch to close/open the aperture. No issues until now. Infinity focus is no longer the hard stop - so you have to use focus aids just for infinity. But: It let's you focus to infinity without introducing optics!

One thing that might be interesting for you: It has NO tripod mount on the ring. There is a 10mm long cylindrical section on the adaptor so it might be possible to get something but the adaptor is not prepared for it.

Here a link to enjoyyourcamera.com (I bought it via amazon):
http://www.enjoyyourcamera.com/Objektivadapter/Adapter-an-Canon-EOS-M/Canon-FD-Objektiv-Canon-EF-M-Adapter-z-B-fuer-Canon-EOS-M::6049.html

One hint about focusing:
EOS M isn't the best camera for manual focusing but ... Magic Lantern will help a LOT. It has a live view "high contrast visualisation" mode where coloured dots show the regions with highest contrast - the "sharp" regions. And it can insert a magnified region of the sensor's center. Tipping the shutter release can be used to switch between both modes which work very well.- after a t
EOS M seems to be supported very well - I installed a nightly build from the download section!

EDIT:
1) If you start using an adapter you have to tell the camera that the shutter release works without lens
2) I use Av mode + Exposure lock via [*] button if necessary. Full manual mode doesn't give me useful exposure preview on the display!


----------



## abcde12345 (Sep 27, 2014)

Money. I will love the sensor that Nikon have. And to say that fps and everything is higher on Canon side is *&^%$. Canon tends to cripple the lower level cameras, and Nikon users are so spoiled that even D610, which has higher fps and more AF points than 6D is considered as a crippled system as compared to D7100. That's not even including the DR. However Canon has that 135mm F2 that I'm looking forward to one day.


----------



## slclick (Sep 27, 2014)

I would take a wild stab and say for most with multiple bodies and/or a great deal of glass it's economics. That is if you are dissatisfied...my 5D3 and all it's playmates work just fine thank you.


----------



## 9VIII (Sep 27, 2014)

One more thing. Nikon sucks.


----------



## meson1 (Sep 27, 2014)

I'm a total amateur. I just bought into Canon, largely because my last (and first) camera was an EOS 600 film camera. I'd stopped using it years ago because I couldn't be bothered mucking about with film anymore.

My thinking for my new digital purchase choice was that I'd be able to use my existing lenses and because Canon is a (the?) major player and don't get much wrong. I'd been wanting to get into digital for years and coveted firstly the 5D, then the 5D2 and now of course the 5D3. I'd held off because of the expense and wanted to get started straight at the full frame level.

This year I finally took the plunge, buying a 5D Mk III and a couple of L lenses. It's just as well I invested in the new lenses because it turned out that my 14 year old Sigmas do not work on the new body.

I could have held off for a 5D Mk IV with all the improvements it's expected to have, but I'd be waiting until next year until it was released and a further 6 months to a year until the prices dropped from their initial expensive level. I was ready to get on the digital ladder now. There's always something newer and better around the corner and if you keep waiting for it, you'd never get started.

To be fair I barely looked at the Nikon and Sony options. It's not that I think Canon is better than anyone else or that I think that Nikon and Sony are bad (they're not, in fact I'm sure they have been hailed for good reason). I just looked at all the various (mostly two year old) reviews which pretty much confirmed that the 5DIII was one of the best. The fact is even though the 5DIII has been surpassed in some areas by competitors, it's still a bloody good camera. And it'll be a very long time before I find it inadequate to MY needs.

As we speak I'm investing even further in Canon by getting the EF 100mm f/2.8L IS Macro and a couple of extra Speedlites. I have no regrets about my choice. In fact I'm very happy.


----------



## sanj (Sep 27, 2014)

Canon fulfills my needs and I have full faith that it will address the issue of high MP and DR eventually. I bought Fuji XE2 for family and holidays because it is light, has EVF and looks kind of cool.


----------



## Mitch.Conner (Sep 27, 2014)

Because I don't earn a living taking photos and can wait for Canon to address any shortcomings in their sensors. I can't afford to invest in glass and accessories just to jump ship because Canon is slow to innovate right now, especially knowing that innovation will come and a day will come relatively soon when current situation is reversed and somebody posts on a Nikon forum a thread asking why Nikon users don't jump ship. Plus I don't really have a problem with what my 5D3 can do. It generates photos that I'm very happy with


----------



## ChristopherMarkPerez (Sep 27, 2014)

Why haven't I left Canon? Um. Well... 

Because they still build the best equipment for my needs. 

They still provide the finest Pro service on the planet. 

Their gear still turns out amazingly sharp/crisp images to print sizes that are ridiculously large.

Their lens selection is vast and covers much more than I will ever use in this lifetime.

As much as I'd love a new Canon high-mpixel "toy" (and yes, I know how I'd use the increased resolution), their current gear is consistently better than anything else I've tried. It seems like everyone else has to compete around the edges of the market by specializing in something that'll grab my attention... but once in hand... sometimes the competition's gear turns to crap (I have a dead NEX that proves this point)... or is so narrowly concentrated on banner specs that it is unusable (Sony's RX1, Fuji's X100, Sigma's DP).


----------



## DRR (Sep 27, 2014)

Because the shortcomings of the sensor or the slow rate of "innovation" do not affect me. I am not on the bleeding edge of gear and I doubt I ever will be.

I have not come close to mastering the gear I have which is 6-7 year old technology, it's more than enough for my needs.

The flip side of this is question is, why are you staying with Canon. I am staying with Canon because 1) I know the gear lineup so I don't have to learn a new system, 2) I am comfortable with the ergonomics so it's become second nature, 3) the EF lens lineup is unbeatable 4) the grass is always greener...


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Sep 27, 2014)

lholmes549 said:


> If you feel the need to re-evaluate your brand of gear every time someone brings out a new camera then I would suggest focusing on taking photos.
> Some amazing photos have been taken with gear a lot less advanced than what Canon has available in it's lineup.



This, ladies and gentlemen, is the answer in my opinion.


----------



## Hjalmarg1 (Sep 27, 2014)

It fit my needs? 

I looked at moving to Nikon because of the better sensors in terms of resolution. In addition to not having what I really want and not liking their ergonomics, it would have costed a fortune to move there.
Canon has better selection of glasses


----------



## stefsan (Sep 27, 2014)

I seem too dumb for Nikon ergonomics, they just give me a headache. I feel a lot more comfortable with Canon's menu and button layouts. And I like their lenses better.


----------



## Knut Skywalker (Sep 27, 2014)

I first chose Canon because of the Nikon nomenclature. I (as a total DSLR-beginner at that time) just couldn't find out what DSLR to choose. My sister has a Nikon so I wanted a Nikon first. But after testing I chose the 450D over the Nikon whatever-the-hell for the ergonimocs of the whole camera.


----------



## TexPhoto (Sep 27, 2014)

I moved from Nikon to Canon for the 5DII. It was revolutionary. Nikon 800 series cameras are in that spot today. Canon really needs to answer this call. 

Should I jump? No I don't think so. My investment is too large, and I am too old, and my pics with Canon too awesome. And I see a comeback in the near future.


----------



## GmwDarkroom (Sep 27, 2014)

Because if you have to throw down fringe situation results that can really only be seen in a lab environment or with instrumentation as why you need to jump ship to another system, you would be better served by working on your photography skills.

The most iconic and still breathtaking photos have more attention to overall exposure, subject composition, and the moment than micro-attention to sharpness, resolution, and dynamic range.

Move for want/need not benchmarks.


----------



## DominoDude (Sep 27, 2014)

Adding MF is certainly not a way of jumping ship, RL!

To answer why I haven't left Canon, we should start with why I chose them in the first place. I knew I wanted to go digital after several years without shooting at all. I started out to learn the market, buying magazines, reading a lot of reviews and so on. I knew fairly well what kind of photography I wanted to do, and in which direction I would like to go as I grew my skills.
After 2 years of buying magazines I realized that I had almost spent as much as on an entry level dSLR, and I still couldn't take any shots of my own. It was time to get real and rob the piggy bank!

In the old days we used to call a SLR for a "systemkamera" in Swedish, and I'm sure I don't have to translate that word for you. It means that you buy into a system, not that you pick out a nice body that's of a (d)SLR type.
I knew what I wanted in terms of reliability, variety (of lenses), availability, quality, maintainability, ergonomics and design. Factors were plenty, and still it did come down to Canon or Nikon when all things were weighed in. In the hand and in front of my eye I could only feel one winner - Canon.
The amount of lenses - their own and others - was one key factor, the other was how their bodies actually felt in my hand. I cut a lot fewer corners by going with Canon.

Why I stick to Canon? I still don't like cutting corners.
Nothing is perfect! I bet every single one of you, has at one time or another had a desire to sell your kids on e-bay, leave your wife/husband because they've done something that p*ss*ed you off. They're not perfect either, they're perfect for you, and you stick with them because it is the right thing to do and you love them and what they do.
I love my Canon! (I still have wet dreams involving Hasselblad/Mamiya from time to time, though)


----------



## mrsfotografie (Sep 27, 2014)

Because Canon has the best DSLR _system_, period. And the best ergonomics.

But they have the worst mirrorless in the half hearted EOS-M so for that part I've embraced Sony.


----------



## turtle (Sep 27, 2014)

They make the most rounded and reliable DSLR cameras in the world, or at least they did before the D750 and D810. I also love the lenses, but the next generation had better bring more dynamic range or I am going to wonder whether its time to wave goodbye. The lenses are superb and I just get the whole handling logic far better than Nikon.


----------



## Busted Knuckles (Sep 27, 2014)

have one last vacation trip and don't want to be learning a new system. When I get back all bets are off and the sale might be on.

When I look at the envelope of my photo efforts, larger prints - never, low light - extremely seldom, high FPS - more than I thought, don't take it because it is large & heavy - often. Some video, but not that much - more of a geek enthusiast vs. artist looking for the last bit of IQ.

99.9999% of my pics are web shared & viewed. 

There are options out there that are just pretty darn impressive and in a smaller form factor. 

I still very much think Canon has great stuff, just a bit big - perhaps I will take the MFT gear more often, maybe not. But it can be time for the experiment.


----------



## LDS (Sep 27, 2014)

Because photo are more than gear, and just chasing the "perfect gear" could only distract you from actually shooting good photos.


----------



## axtstern (Sep 27, 2014)

Folks you make me feel so old....

Why do I not leave Canon?
I bought my first Canon when all they produced was crappy 'me to' manual focus slrs and when for each Canon they sold Nikon sold a hundred of theirs. Why? because I was stupid.

The I bought an EOS 100 and a 620 and a 10 and etc....... mind the times: If you bought Minolta (Dynax) than you had to buy a chip with the knowledge otherwise your camera behaved as stupid as a Holga. Or you bought a Nikon like the 601 with an AF so shitty that it would burn it's engine trying to focus on on the stockings of a pin up model. Canon was so far ahead at this time (90s) that it took them just years to Change from Underdog to super power. Well Minolta died a silent death and had a zombie revival as Sony, and Nkon with the decission to Keep compatible to their manual lenses happily through market leadership inthe AF sector to Canon. Since then the sex continues with sometimes Nikon sometimes Canon being on top and Sony always having the most alure but never being taken really serious.

I got so many bodies stolen or broke them or through them away like my APS Film EOS models.... but the glass I always kept... (Well not always... several Sigma lenses...who ever curses Sigma for their old lense not being compatible to the digital Age... rest assured some of their lenses were not even compatible to anything coming after the analog EOS 5)

What I learned through the time: sooner or later Nikon gets it right. Usually by looking what Canon did right 2 years earlier and than by coming later to the Party brings a flawless product. Over the next 5 years Canon slowly evolves past Nikon and the cycle begins again. Currently we are in the middle of the fourth Age and so I just wait and hope (Sounds like I read to much Wheel of time books)


----------



## bholliman (Sep 27, 2014)

Best camera system available. Terrific glass and camera ergonomics. Everything just works and integrates extremely well.


----------



## skoobey (Sep 27, 2014)

Because I bought a camera that does what I need it to do. Couldn't care less about what brand it is , as long as it's good. And it is.


----------



## gjones5252 (Sep 27, 2014)

I sold cameras before i used them. Its a sad way to employee people but Best Buy wasnt to worried about it then. 
Anyhow i had lots of time holding, using, operating the menu, and comparing tech. 
Now my opinion may not be worth much as i wasnt skilled but i would say because i had no previous experience my vision was raw and untainted by forums like this
Nikons menus, bodies, lens rotation was all funky feeling and awkward to operate.
Canon felt smooth, menus made sense, and the bodies gripped my hand when i held it. 

Lots more money then i would care to admit has now been sent to canon. And no matter how ready i am for a HiMegapixel camera none of the alternatives have the same as Canon. 
When canon does something its done right and its done well.


----------



## Deleted member 91053 (Sep 27, 2014)

Why haven't you left canon?

For my uses there are only 2 systems - Canon and Nikon.
Played with the Nikon D800E recently, as well as the 500 F4 VR - very nice too. Pity the owner was so pissed off when he tried my Canon gear!


----------



## Khalai (Sep 27, 2014)

johnf3f said:


> Why haven't you left canon?
> 
> For my uses there are only 2 systems - Canon and Nikon.
> Played with the Nikon D800E recently, as well as the 500 F4 VR - very nice too. *Pity the owner was so pissed off when he tried my Canon gear!*



Why was he pissed I wonder? Just curious...


----------



## RunAndGun (Sep 27, 2014)

The same reason I went with Canon SLR/DSLR's in the first place: The glass. Followed by the color.

Honestly, all manufacturers cameras are capable of producing incredible images and "outperforming" most of the photographers using them, anyway. It really comes down to personal preferences. And one of my big preferences is their glass. I've always thought that Canon had a better selection of lenses. I have about $12k+ in EF lenses and another $25K in CN-E (cine) lenses. Plus an EOS 3, 2 x 5D II's, a 5D III and a C300. But the glass will probably be around long after the bodies are retired and replaced by whatever better eventually comes out.


----------



## xps (Sep 27, 2014)

One of my first cameras, the F-1, was a camera that I used for more than one decade. Until the early 70ies this system was my companion. My first air-to-air shots, birth of my children, and a lot more milestones in my life have been held by photography. I liked Canon, it was worth the price you paid for it, cheaper than Nikon. So, one Canon body and lens followed another. 
I earlier times (if someone remembers that we used 35mm film), the body and the lens by itself were important tools. The film the other technical variable. The variables have benne merged in the last years. Now the www, electronics,... speed up our lifes. Five years of renewal cylcle were normal, today unthinkable.

I like the lCanon enses and the user-philosophy, also the performance.

But our consumer expectations got bigger and bigger too. And Canon is not meeting our high expectations like we want that Canon does. Some other brands are cheaper and more innovative, have better particular solutions. 
So, Canon gets another chance to bring out some successors and I will wait onother year for an good mirrorless camera and an successor for the 5DIII. If this successor is "out of range", Sony or another mirrorless camera will get their chance.


----------



## stochasticmotions (Sep 27, 2014)

Because there is no need to. I enjoy using the canon gear along side the sony gear. Canon is better at some things and sony at others. The one area that canon is much better is very long lenses (300-800) and focus tracking, although now that I have gotten used to it the sony a6000 with the mid range zoom (70-200) is giving me better results than the 1D IV and the 70-300L or the sigma 120-300. If a fast and long zoom comes out that is compatible with the on chip auto focus of the a6000 it will become a more difficult to choose which one I would carry around more.


----------



## rfdesigner (Sep 27, 2014)

Because my ancient 30D works.

Also because I don't trust Nikon NEF files. Many years ago it turned out that Nikon manipulated their NEF files with a "hot pixel" removal function that couldn't be properly defeated. Doing Astro-photography means they'd go round deleting half the stars. People telling me "they don't do that today" isn't enough sadly, I know Canon RAWs really are RAW and always have been, but it would take a lot of testing to prove the Nikon RAWs are raw, for me subtleties that can't be seen.. after stacking 100 images become very obvious.


----------



## Don Haines (Sep 27, 2014)

I have it. It works. I'm happy.


----------



## East Wind Photography (Sep 28, 2014)

Most durable and reliable products made. Period.


----------



## 9VIII (Sep 28, 2014)

Knut Skywalker said:


> I first chose Canon because of the Nikon nomenclature. I (as a total DSLR-beginner at that time) just couldn't find out what DSLR to choose. My sister has a Nikon so I wanted a Nikon first. But after testing I chose the 450D over the Nikon whatever-the-hell for the ergonimocs of the whole camera.



Forget about the bodies, I still have no idea what lenses are new and which ones were made 30 years ago.
(and then you have to figure out which ones won't work with modern bodies)


----------



## tayassu (Sep 28, 2014)

It just feels right. 
(Besides, I don't have the money to switch  ->poor student)


----------



## Maximilian (Sep 28, 2014)

If you take a closer look at my "personal text" ("_The dark side..._") on the left hand side or read through my first post here, where I tell my photographical journey, you'll know that I already had left Canon (in film days) and came back. Why? 

Because Canon offers the (IMHO) best overall package in the market:

really good bodies (maybe lacking some IQ today)
best lenses 
best support and service
decent pp freeware (DPP, etc.)
stable and reliable market approach (no mount gambling like Sony, no financial troubles like others)

If I was to start today, I'd seriously consider Oly and the OM-D E-M1. But the great lens setup is still to come there...

Now I'm already settled


----------



## Don Haines (Sep 28, 2014)

Maximilian said:


> If you take a closer look at my "personal text" ("_The dark side..._") on the left hand side or read through my first post here, where I tell my photographical journey, you'll know that I already had left Canon (in film days) and came back. Why?
> 
> Because Canon offers the (IMHO) best overall package in the market:
> 
> ...


I really like the OM-D E-M1 and the menu system. I think Olympus is far more innovative than Nikon or Sony and like their menu system... If I were to go for a smaller form factor, this would be it.... but I REALLY!!!!! like the glass with Canon... the 100L macro and the 70-200 beat anything Oly has... Then again, there are adaptors  , such quandaries to ponder!

We are truly blessed in that we have such a wealth of great cameras to choose between.... and the reality is, no matter which one you pick, you made a great choice....


----------



## Deleted member 91053 (Sep 28, 2014)

Khalai said:


> johnf3f said:
> 
> 
> > Why haven't you left canon?
> ...



AF speed and lock, ISO performance (dull afternoon), flexibility of my AF system and he commented on the overall speed of my camera and how the main controls (shutter release etc) had a better more positive "feel" - his thoughts not mine. I thought his camera and lens combination was pretty good but the typical Welsh light didn't really give his sensor a chance to shine. His AF was pretty slow and didn't track as well as I am used to but that is to be expected as I was using a 1 series so it is not really fair to compare them directly - though I was using a slower lens.
What I think really got to him was that, for our conditions (photographing small birds) the Canon setup proved significantly faster with a much higher "Hit Rate" - this combined with the fact that I hadn't paid much more than he did yet had a faster/more responsive camera (1DX) and a better (though slower) lens that is 300mm longer.


----------



## e17paul (Sep 28, 2014)

Firstly, the 24/2.8 IS. There is no equivalent for any other mount.
Secondly, the 70-300L
Also the ability to swap either of these onto film bodies with very simple compatibility issues (if it's after 1987, it just works.


----------



## ChristopherMarkPerez (Sep 29, 2014)

+100



LDS said:


> Because photo are more than gear, and just chasing the "perfect gear" could only distract you from actually shooting good photos.


----------



## JohanCruyff (Sep 29, 2014)

*A bit O.T.*

I don't remember what I was googling, but I went to an (Italian) Nikon forum. 

At least 80% of the forumers were complaining about the features of their new Full Frame (D750): "1/4000 shutter speed", "only SD cards", "just 6.5 FPS".

Some of them hoped Nikon would deliver a "Nikon 7D Mark II", namely a Nikon D300s 2.0 (D400, D9x00, who knows).


----------



## J.R. (Sep 29, 2014)

ChristopherMarkPerez said:


> +100
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This! And on another thread on this forum, people have suggested that the dark side unlocks "creative potential" because you don't have to worry about taking a good exposure - everything can be recovered in photoshop ... Sheesh


----------



## Sandrine (Sep 29, 2014)

If you are already invested in a Canon system, funda iphone 6 plus like I am, there really isn't a need to in 99.9999% of cases.You should be able to do everything you need with a Canon camera, if you're willing to put the funda galaxy s5 time in and learn how. I love it


----------



## Bennymiata (Sep 29, 2014)

I got my first Canon in 1968, an FT- QL, when I was 13 years old.
I am now a semi-pro and I've tried various Nikons, Sonys, Pentax etc., but I stick with Canon because they just work well and because of the lenses and other accessories.


----------



## tomscott (Sep 29, 2014)

Ive been shooting Canon for 10 years starting with my first SLR film camera, then a 350D then 40D and now been shooting my 5DMKIII for 2 years and it continues to impress me, anything I demand of it, it delivers. Great AF FPS handling and love the IQ 50-6400 fantastic useable range. The only thing I wish it had was built in GPS when I'm traveling as the GP-E2 is bulky and a pain.

Love my lenses too, but wish the system was a little lighter, not a problem for commercial but for my own personal use is a little bit of a pain to carry.

I see no need to upgrade it until something decisively better exists, and nothing really does. You can say the Exmor chip is worth it and yes it delivers but the comparison only really shows its head in extreme circumstances. I generally don't shoot extreme circumstances so for me the difference is minimal. Yes it would be nice for the odd occasion but as a photographer I ensure the images come out correctly so I don't have to worry in post and rely on the tech.


----------



## Khalai (Sep 29, 2014)

jrista said:


> There is no question in my mind now that the "other side" has better IQ. When you compare on a normalized basis, overall color fidelity and noise are quite improved over Canon offerings, with the potential exception of the 1D X at high ISO (A7s should still top even that.)
> 
> There is also no question in my mind now that the "other side", at least non-Nikon, still has some drawbacks. For landscapes alone, I'd buy the A7r pretty quick if it wasn't for one key complaint: the poor implementation of bracketing that doesn't seem to work well with adapted Canon lenses. Even though I don't think I'd need it as much, there are still scenes where I am sure I'd need bracketing. Canon cameras will automatically perform all necessary exposures in timer modes, so you can leave the camera hands (and shake) free. The A7r has a "continuous bracketing" mode, but it seems to take identical exposures (at least when using Metabones with an EF lens). There is also a "single bracketing" mode, but you have to press the button for each one...and there is not a timer option. So the exposure happens while your touching the camera, which obviously screws up at least some of the exposures.
> 
> When the flaws of cameras like the A7r are resolved, I think it would be easy for Canon users looking for a fix for their DR itch to simply add a Sony FF mirrorless to their kit. The IQ is phenomenal, and a lot of the camera features are quite nice. Manual focus is actually extremely easy, and ironically...thanks to the moire and aliasing.  (Everything "glitters" with aliasing artifacts when it's fully in focus...so even though the EVF is limited in resolution...once you get the glitter on the right thing in your scene, your focused. Even works with ultra fast lenses like the 50/1.4!)



Let's hope, that by the time Sony get those little quirks and hiccups together, Canon itself will already have a better sensor in terms of DR to quench those, who seek for it, without the need of switching systems/adding another bodies from third party.

I mean, I can dream, right?


----------



## GMCPhotographics (Sep 29, 2014)

Erm 400mm f2.8, 35mm f1.4, 85mm f1.2, TSe-17, 24-70 f2.8, 70-200 f2.8 LIS to name just a few lenses.
I have two 5DIII bodies and they are the most versatile cameras I've ever used. Ok Sony /Nikon might have a shadow noise advantage, but that's just one specification and on balance, the 5DIII is the best camera currently available for my shooting needs.


----------



## Kayo (Sep 29, 2014)

The 400mm 5.6 and 85mm 1.8

I shoot for fun and those lenses at their price are great.


----------



## gregorywood (Sep 29, 2014)

So I'm sure to be a relative newbie to the majority on this forum. I've been into photography off and on for most of my adult life - about 26 years, starting with Minolta Film P&S, then progressing into early digital with P&S by both Olympus and Canon. It wasn't until early 2011 that I made the decision to invest in a DSLR and when I made that decision, I researched it heavily. It came down to Canon or Nikon after I had digested a large volume of information, mostly on the internet, but also having some real-world info from people who had one of the other. 

I walked into Arlington Camera one afternoon and asked to see the Canon Rebel T2i (550D) and the Nikon 3100. I spent about 15 minutes handling them and looking over the menus and the controls. I chose Canon. It just felt right in my hand and the controls were well placed and generally intuitive. 

I upgraded to the 7D in mid 2012. I started investing in lenses and flashes. This year, I bought the 6D as a companion to the 7D. At this point, I really want for not much else.

There is nothing I can't do given my level of expertise with what I have and frankly, I am the weak link in the chain from photographer to subject. I'm heavily invested in Canon gear and I have no beefs with my gear. It always works, still feels great in my hands and still takes great photos.

I see no reason to switch. It seems like an effort in futility to me, chasing pixels, and I frankly am confused by people who do. But that's their business and not mine. 

Greg


----------



## willis (Sep 29, 2014)

Only thing that is holding me back now is money.. I don't have money to change for D810 - 14-24 + 24-70 F2.8 combo.
But since Canon is doing something with high megapixel body that might change my opinion. But I can wait still 7D still does what I need but I would love that extra sharpness.
But anyhow D810 is just a killer, dynamic range and noise reduction is just so ridiculous.


----------



## J.R. (Sep 29, 2014)

I have considered the dark-side with the Nikon D810 and a Nikkor 14-24 lens for landscape shooting. The only thing that's stopped me from getting this combination is my existing TS-E 24mm with a TS-E 17mm to be added this Christmas. 

So basically it's a compromise like it always is in life. Either I can use the TS-E or I can take advantage of the DR of the Nikon. I opted for the former because the TS-E is too good to give up. I take bracketed shots with my 6D for landscapes and process them with luminosity masks in photoshop. 

PS: The more I've thought about it, I've realized that more often than not, the DR range in landscapes is way too wide to be covered by the D810 in any case. So it basically boils down to ... only 2 stops more??? Meh ... 

I don't mind switching systems, but the incremental benefit is likely to be negligible.


----------



## Ivan Muller (Sep 29, 2014)

I just think the Canon bodies are better looking than Nikon....A7 on the other hand reminds me of my old Canon F1, which was rather beautiful! If I 'jump ship' it will be an A7r mk2 body with adapter as a megapixel supplement to my everyday workhorse Eos6D....


----------



## tomscott (Sep 29, 2014)

What I find funny is if you go over to sonyalpharumors many people compare the new Exmor to the 5DMKIII and admit it is a better camera system all round.

These are all comments by sonyalpharumors members on the latest sensor threads.

"dynamic range at higher ISO's where the 5DIII's lurch ahead of their nikon/sony counterparts" 

Funny how even they think DXO is dodgy "If you leave DxOMark planet and land back to earth, you'll see that in real life the difference is very very little, and after ISO400 Canon 6D and 5DMarkIII are as good as or better than Sony sensors"

Also most are in the same camp bout the mega pixel war and know that sony needs to create more native faster lenses 'I'd rather have faster autofocus, in body stabilization, quieter shutter and more native lenses (and faster ones) than more megapixels.'

http://www.sonyalpharumors.com/the-high-megapixel-war-rumors-canon-46mp-camera-coming-soon-and-sony-in-januaryfebruary/

From that article it seems they are excited to see what Canon do with this new sensor, because although sony make the best sensors their cameras and systems are a lot less than to be desired. Also How much more R&D do sony actually have after putting all into exmor?

Canon was in a similar position a few years ago and then regurgitated the same tech for the last 5 years so that will be interesting to see how far sony can push their tech and if Canon does have new tech how it will rival and the time scales because sony is to announce their new sensors early 2015.

I think thats what we are forgetting and a lot of people on here are the other way round ATM DR and resolution is all the rage and aggressively contested, forget about all that Canon has over its competition and that the 5DMKIII is far from being thrown to the parts bin.


----------



## mrsfotografie (Sep 29, 2014)

tomscott said:


> Also most are in the same camp bout the mega pixel war and know that sony needs to create more native faster lenses 'I'd rather have faster autofocus, in body stabilization, quieter shutter and more native lenses (and faster ones) than more megapixels.'



That's right, as an a6000 owner I would like Sony to invest more in good (aps-c) glass and less in megapixels and overall nerdiness. At high iso the NEX-6 was as good or better than the a6000. Still, the a6000 is the better camera from a usability point of view (and the picture styles finally incorporate a good 'neutral' similar to the style from Canon).


----------



## tolusina (Sep 29, 2014)

I haven't left Canon partly because I just got here about a year and a half back.
I've worn out two Nikon DSLRs, hope to never own another Nikon anything.

I far prefer the handling, ergonomics, menus, file system and so forth of Nikons, BUT, when the cash register rings 'total', it's Canon that's tallied for it's build quality.


Sony, mirror less, not on my radar.

I am giving serious thought to the new Pentax 645Z, but that (if it happens) will be in addition to my Canon gear.

I may have to switch away from the Canon RC RT flash system, looking at Cactus right now.
---
In other words, I'm either not stupid enough to change or I'm too stupid to change, or both.


----------



## Eldar (Sep 29, 2014)

I have been with Canon since 1975 (or thereabout). I have almost jumped ship a couple of times, but I have always stayed. There is currently no alternative to some of my lenses (17 TS-E, 24 TS-E, 8-15mm, 200-400 1.4x and 600 f4L IS II (yes, Nikon has a 600, but not the same league)). My 1DX is still the ultimate action camera and with the 7DII I fill the reach need.

BUT! I want a high resolution alternative, with lots of DR at low ISO!!!


----------



## zidee (Sep 30, 2014)

Long time lurker.... so first i'll say hello to all members of this great forum! And sorry for my english, it's my third language and definitely not the best.

Anyway... i'm not leaving at all.... but today i've done my (side) step and ordered a Pentax 645Z and some glasses. 8)

I have to say that i'm really satisfied with my 6D and a few L lenses and this rig will stay with me for it's own purpose .....but, few weeks ago i had to do an assignment for a client who demanded for doin this specific job with a hasselblad system. Therefore i've rented a H-series body with three lenses and was completely blown away by its IQ! But, besides the fact that it's a beast of it's own in terms of ergonomics and handling (especially for a happy Canon shooter like me) the whole system is way out of my financial possibilities.....

Maybe D8xx with some Zeiss Otus could have been a alternative ...i decided to go with the 645Z and hope it serves my needs for IQ within the next years.


----------



## lintoni (Sep 30, 2014)

Therapeutic reasons, I'm an obsessive-compulsive moaner, and picking fault with Canon is so easy (thanks to the handy hints I get from this forum!) and much more socially acceptable than doing so with your friends. I don't actually take any photos, but whinging about the lack of a match for Nikon's 14-24, or the antiquated dust-sucking 100-400, instead of my friends behaviour (or dress, their wife, their girlfriend, or both or...), has saved me from a few black eyes. You have to be careful, though. When I started going on about Canon's sensor and shadow noise, I quickly picked up the nickname "Dynamic Range" - which was great, I'd never been called "dynamic" before! 8) Anyway, I must have overdone it, I went from being "Dynamic Range" to "Out of Range", nobody wanted to listen to me, so I've had to stop moaning about that and find something else. Canon haven't failed me in that respect - I have been having a good whinge about the lack of video capabilities in Canon's DSLRs,so much so that I've managed to lose that horrible "Out of Range" tag for the much nicer "4-Ker"...


----------



## sanj (Oct 1, 2014)

lintoni said:


> Therapeutic reasons, I'm an obsessive-compulsive moaner, and picking fault with Canon is so easy (thanks to the handy hints I get from this forum!) and much more socially acceptable than doing so with your friends. I don't actually take any photos, but whinging about the lack of a match for Nikon's 14-24, or the antiquated dust-sucking 100-400, instead of my friends behaviour (or dress, their wife, their girlfriend, or both or...), has saved me from a few black eyes. You have to be careful, though. When I started going on about Canon's sensor and shadow noise, I quickly picked up the nickname "Dynamic Range" - which was great, I'd never been called "dynamic" before! 8) Anyway, I must have overdone it, I went from being "Dynamic Range" to "Out of Range", nobody wanted to listen to me, so I've had to stop moaning about that and find something else. Canon haven't failed me in that respect - I have been having a good whinge about the lack of video capabilities in Canon's DSLRs,so much so that I've managed to lose that horrible "Out of Range" tag for the much nicer "4-Ker"...



Hahahaha


----------



## pj1974 (Oct 1, 2014)

Several reasons.

But if I could sum it up in 1 sentence, it would be something like this:

The number of Canon attributes that I prefer to the competition (other major brands) outweighs the (other) attributes any other brand can offer over Canon.

The things in particular that have influenced me to buy Canon DSLRs include the following:

Their DSLR lenses
Ergonomics
Implementation of AF 
High ISO quality / capability
Output colours
Software options / compatibility
DPAF
Live View
Video implementation

There are a few other factors that other brands may be superior in, but none of these are deal breakers to me.

(I currently have the 7D, have used Canon FF and will likely upgrade to the 7DmkII)

The vast majority of photos I take will not be noticeably limited by any of the factors that other brands may be (slightly superior in). I cover a vast range of photography, from events, macro, landscapes, wildlife, casual sports, family/ memories, some portrait, etc. I also make use of HDR photography, time lapse, etc, etc.

Paul


----------



## dash2k8 (Oct 1, 2014)

I won't switch because I can't afford to start over on the lenses.


----------



## Maximilian (Oct 1, 2014)

zidee said:


> Long time lurker.... so first i'll say hello to all members of this great forum! ...


Hello zidee! 

Welcome to this forum and thank you for sharing your thoughts.

Greetings,
Maximilian


----------



## Khalai (Oct 1, 2014)

jrista said:


> Khalai said:
> 
> 
> > Let's hope, that by the time Sony get those little quirks and hiccups together, Canon itself will already have a better sensor in terms of DR to quench those, who seek for it, without the need of switching systems/adding another bodies from third party.
> ...


I'm quite confident, that Canon will eventually respond, better yet, leapfrog to recent Nikon bodies. And yes - I'm pathological optimist 

Some people stick with Canon, some people stick with Nikon, some people jump ship every other year and the world keeps spinning. Just get the gear you find most suited for your needs and be happy about it. There will never be an ideal know-it-all camera body with no downsides.

I'm stuck with Canon, because I love their lenses, body handling and UI (intuitive) and surprisingly to some, IQ and color of their sensor (which might actually be the color rendition of L lenses, but let's not derive into this topic, which would deserve a different thread...).


----------



## Marsu42 (Oct 1, 2014)

Khalai said:


> I'm quite confident, that Canon will eventually respond, better yet, leapfrog to recent Nikon bodies. And yes - I'm pathological optimist



It doesn't take blind optimism for that assessment, Canon is far from being *******.

Actually this is the very point that seems to annoy a lot of people (including me): Canon *could* do better if they would want! But they don't see any pressing need because if you can milk the current tech until kingdom come, generating a lot of profit, it "forces" users who don't skip generations to buy gear again after the real upgrade to come.


----------



## Maximilian (Oct 1, 2014)

Marsu42 said:


> skip generations ...


I think, that's the only way to convince Canon to move: vote with your purse!

I still don't believe that any sensor/MP/DR/"I will leave"/what else thread in this and other forums will have any effect on Canon.
It will only have negative effects on this forum. And that would be really, really sad.


----------



## Marsu42 (Oct 1, 2014)

Maximilian said:


> Marsu42 said:
> 
> 
> > skip generations ...
> ...



The problem that with the market in flux, Canon won't get the message. For example you've got a 7d1 and skip buying a 7d2, how would Canon know you want them to (insert here whatever you want them to do)? Sure, they do their market research, but for every one enthusiast caring about specs there are 10 who don't care and 100 who don't even know what it's all about.

I figure the one reason to make Canon change policy is for well-known Canon pro photogs to (threaten to) change brands and to say so in public or at via internal cps channels. Word is that this was the way the 1dx af system fount its way into the 5d3, while Canon probably had planed to place the 6d af system into it as a slight 5d2 improvement.


----------



## eninja (Oct 1, 2014)

No where to go. I like the way how Canon cameras look, menu organization, naming conventions,. It follows that I like the way how canon engineers thinks.

I don't like how sony camera looks. also nikon ones. In my friend circle, I don't like how the nikon user brag a bit, not brag, but they seem to show how excited they are with their camera. really.. almost all nikon user.. like really??! Honestly, their camera looks like a submarine, or a water gun. 

And I always see canon white lens on arena,. Canon users tends to be more humble with their equipment.. specially those guys holding 1Dx. seems like it easy for them to take good pictures like that. No effort at all. 

I met some rich guys that has Nikon D3s only sitting their home, and set on auto. In contrast to a student holding old wear and tear 5Dii, but never ask for any upgrade.

That's why I stay with Canon.
Not to mention I happen to work in Canon ASIC Dev, happen to step inside CInc Japan.


----------



## Woody (Oct 1, 2014)

1) Low ISO
Yes, I also hope to have wider DR at base ISO. But the truth is I have never lifted shadows beyond 1 stop. So far, I have not encountered any serious problem.

2) High ISO
DXOMark may say one thing, but the output of ACR/Lightroom may show something different. ACR/Lightroom directly affect my final output, not DXOMark. So far, I don't see any high ISO advantage with EXMOR sensors.

3) Lenses
They fit my needs perfectly. I cannot say the same for most other brands especially when taken as whole, e.g., 
- Canon 16-35 f/4 has awesome optical quality without the drawbacks of bulbous front elements (missing front threads)
- 100 f/2.8 IS macro when mounted on APS-C gives me 160 mm reach (cannot say the same with current macro offerings from 4-3 family and Fujifilm)
- 70-200 f/4 IS is optically great and lightweight (compare against Sony/Nikon equivalents and all the recent f2.8 offerings from Olympus/Fujifilm/Samsung)
- all EF-S and EF-M STM lenses are optically superb and lightweight

4) Colors
Love Canon skin tones

5) Totally compatible with Lightroom/ACR, no artifacts from RAW
I am looking at you, Fujifilm

6) Dual pixel AF

7) Great range of accessories, e.g., wired and wireless remote without having to sacrifice hot-shoe

8) Generally great ergonomics, e.g., buttons, touchscreen, holdability 

9) Customer service (may vary according to where one lives) is great where I am

While the competition may have specific advantages over them, when the Canon package is taken as a whole, it simply offers the best bang for buck for me. ;D


----------



## Antono Refa (Oct 1, 2014)

Marsu42 said:


> Actually this is the very point that seems to annoy a lot of people (including me): Canon *could* do better if they would want! But they don't see any pressing need because if you can milk the current tech until kingdom come, generating a lot of profit, it "forces" users who don't skip generations to buy gear again after the real upgrade to come.



It's one of the downsides of the free market, and what would be the alternative? Going too far - forcing Canon to sell the best it can develop at the expense of it's bottom line - would turn Canon employees into slaves.


----------



## dickgrafixstop (Oct 1, 2014)

I was thinking I'd do that, but probably I'll wait until after I join procrastinators anonymous.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Oct 1, 2014)

Woody said:


> While the competition may have specific advantages over them, when the Canon package is taken as a whole, it simply offers the best bang for buck for me. ;D



And that's all that really matters -- that the system is good for you and your individual way of taking pictures.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 1, 2014)

AcutancePhotography said:


> Woody said:
> 
> 
> > While the competition may have specific advantages over them, when the Canon package is taken as a whole, it simply offers the best bang for buck for me. ;D
> ...



You'd think so. But then you might read CR forums, where you'd be told your equipment delivers poor image quality and that you have low standards for IQ. If you disagree, you might look forward to being shown a bevy of images processed in an extreme manner as 'evidence' of the superiority of every other system over yours. Fun times...


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Oct 1, 2014)

eninja said:


> In my friend circle, I don't like how the nikon user brag a bit, not brag, but they seem to show how excited they are with their camera. really.. almost all nikon user.. like really??!



Like really, you can't understand how just because you don't like something no one else should? Like really? 

How dare Nikon users show any excitement about the camera system they choose to buy!!!


----------



## helpful (Oct 1, 2014)

What an utterly dumb question to ask.

I am asking myself the exact opposite question, and seriously I am honestly about to completely leave Nikon, despite being with Nikon for even longer than I have been with Canon.

Why?

Nikon has horrific customer service in every possible area, from website and phone ordering to forgetting to screw in all the screws into the back of a lens after repairing it, to NPS, to putting their loyal, long-time authorized dealers and service centers out of business by charging them $107,000 for renewal, etc. The list could go on forever.

Canon has incredible customer service.

End of story.

If you are an actual photographer who actually relies on your equipment to the point that you need service, you need Canon. That's it.


----------



## gsealy (Oct 1, 2014)

I think once you get into a manufacturer's line that it's not easy to switch, and it is costly too. I have come to know what to expect across the various cameras that I have. Then too, I have a bunch of Canon lens which I have acquired over time. I don't see the benefit versus cost of giving that up unless someone comes out with true earth shaking changes in their system. If I were a Nikon guy, then I would say the same thing.


----------



## ewg963 (Oct 1, 2014)

Oh it's so tempting sometimes I have the 5D Mark II & III camera. I owned the 350D & AE1. Canon is all I know but I'm still fantasizing for the ownership of the 1 DX. Maybe when I fulfill that desire I'll switch... I doubt it. Hold it wait a minute there's the 85mm 1.2, 200mm 2, 400mm 2.8, 600mm 4. and the 800mm 5.6. My eye craves to peer through these great pieces of glass. Yeah it's comfortable here got the smoking jacket on and sipping on some coffee and Miles Davis playing in the background. I'm sticking with Canon for a while


----------



## Derrick (Oct 1, 2014)

I recently sold all my Canon gear (1Ds Mk3, 70-200mm 2.8 mk2, 135mm f2, 24mm 1.4 mk2 etc.). I now enjoy photography with my Fuji X-Pro1 and amazing primes (https://www.flickr.com/photos/5derrick/)


----------



## awinphoto (Oct 1, 2014)

Shhhh! Dont tell anyone, but the real reason i haven't left canon is while not in use, my Canon 5d mark 3 turns into a robot and is keeping me, my wife and children under lock and key... we cant escape... Even my brave dogs are prettified of 5d3 robot machine, or "killer" for short. Killer has threatened to stalk me for all my days if I ever dare switch so for my safety and those in my family, we are Canon for life. But Shhhh! keep it on the down-low


----------



## Maiaibing (Oct 1, 2014)

helpful said:


> Nikon has horrific customer service in every possible area (...)
> Canon has incredible customer service.



While I cannot personally attest to Canon service being "incredible" since one of my two repairs went really bad its my unscientific impression from forum posts that slightly more people complain about Nikon service than Canon service. 

However, I remember that Lens Rentals once wrote about this and I believe the conclusion was that there was no difference between the quality of repairs while Sigma tended to have a somewhat longer turnaround time than Nikon and Canon (as I remember it).


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 1, 2014)

Maiaibing said:


> However, I remember that Lens Rentals once wrote about this and I believe the conclusion was that there was no difference between the quality of repairs while Sigma tended to have a somewhat longer turnaround time than Nikon and Canon (as I remember it).



Their latest data is from last year. To refresh your memory, Canon's average repair turnaround was 5 days...Nikon's was *24* days. Nikon's average cost was 40% higher.

Significantly more expensive and a nearly 5 times longer wait...I wouldn't call that 'no difference'. Would you?


----------



## lintoni (Oct 1, 2014)

^^^


----------



## benperrin (Oct 2, 2014)

There's simply not enough reason to switch to a different company. Lens choice is great with canon and the equipment hasn't let me down so far. Sure there are certain other features that other camera manufacturers have that beat canon but canon's entire ecosystem is great and more than good enough for me to be able to capture great images consistently. The grass is not greener on the other side but it would cost me more.

Great discussion though. Having said that I'm not opposed to switching systems. I just don't see the need at this stage.


----------



## Keith_Reeder (Oct 2, 2014)

Woody said:


> 1) Low ISO
> Yes, I also hope to have wider DR at base ISO. But the truth is I have never lifted shadows beyond 1 stop.



Well that's the thing though - I have, many times, even with my old 7D: and _if you know what you're doing_ it's possible to push Canon shadows by multiple stops without any problem.


----------



## Keith_Reeder (Oct 2, 2014)

Derrick said:


> I recently sold all my Canon gear (1Ds Mk3, 70-200mm 2.8 mk2, 135mm f2, 24mm 1.4 mk2 etc.). I now enjoy photography with my Fuji X-Pro1 and amazing primes (https://www.flickr.com/photos/5derrick/)



And if all I ever aspire to is pictures of cats, I might do likewise...


----------



## bratkinson (Oct 2, 2014)

In 1976 or so, my local camera store showed me and I bought a Canon AE-1 and my Minolta view-finder camera was history. I'm now on my 8th and 9th Canons, a 5Diii and G15. I couldn't be happier.


----------



## Maiaibing (Oct 2, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> Their latest data is from last year. To refresh your memory, Canon's average repair turnaround was 5 days...Nikon's was *24* days. Nikon's average cost was 40% higher.



Thanks for the update. I don't see the 40% higher cost (?). But the difference in time alone is very significant indeed. Wonder how Nikon can live with that. Something to think about if you depend on specific gear. 

Some comments suggest it would be a lot faster for NPS members - however, difficult to imagine that Lens Rentals does not qualify (or maybe Nikon membership rules do not depend on your camera house/lens stock or companies do not qualify as such?).


----------



## Hillsilly (Oct 2, 2014)

Well....I have. I'm probably using Canon <10% of the time and Fuji >90%.

But I sleep around a lot. I started with Minolta (and then added a Yashica GSN and also picked up a used AE-1 program in the late 1980's), jumped to Canon in the early 90's (while also using Mamiya medium format), had a very brief affair with Olympus M43 and then started buying Fuji gear early last year. 

Its not that I have a problem with Canon and I still use my Canon gear for sports and wildlife. But Fuji gear is better suited for most things I do. If Canon had offered something similar to my X100 and X-E1 along with a selection of EF-S "L" primes, I would have happily have chosen that instead.


----------



## Synkka (Oct 2, 2014)

I prefer the glass, color and ergonomics. But most importantly while there are better sensors in competitor brands the difference is nowhere near enough to even make me think about swapping. I just don't see the issues others see for what I photograph, but that's fine everyone is free to make there own choice. I do appreciate the push for better sensors I am sure canon will improve but I am no rush.

I do also own a fuji x100s which takes amazing photos but I can't quite get the feel of it.


----------



## fragilesi (Oct 2, 2014)

awinphoto said:


> Shhhh! Dont tell anyone, but the real reason i haven't left canon is while not in use, my Canon 5d mark 3 turns into a robot and is keeping me, my wife and children under lock and key... we cant escape... Even my brave dogs are prettified of 5d3 robot machine, or "killer" for short. Killer has threatened to stalk me for all my days if I ever dare switch so for my safety and those in my family, we are Canon for life. But Shhhh! keep it on the down-low



Just wait until it gets a little bit dark and shadowy, apparently it will never be able to pick you out ;D


----------



## Roo (Oct 2, 2014)

As others have said, I don't need to because the gear I have suits my needs. The 5Diii is a great all round camera and does everything I ask of it. 

On the other hand if the question was 'why haven't you left canon rumors yet?' my answer would be that I'm not sure. A lot of the threads have become a bit like watching reruns of Friends episodes - mildly amusing but you know the episode plots and all the dialogue before it's spoken ;D


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 2, 2014)

Maiaibing said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > Their latest data is from last year. To refresh your memory, Canon's average repair turnaround was 5 days...Nikon's was *24* days. Nikon's average cost was 40% higher.
> ...



Sorry - thanks for catching my goof. That's what I get for looking at a tall graph on my phone - I scrolled and my eye skipped to the lower Sony cost. Nikon is only ~16% more expensive than Canon based on average repair cost.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Oct 2, 2014)

Roo said:


> On the other hand if the question was 'why haven't you left canon rumors yet?' my answer would be that I'm not sure. A lot of the threads have become a bit like watching reruns of Friends episodes - mildly amusing but you know the episode plots and all the dialogue before it's spoken ;D



But the entertainment value of CR can't be beat. Many of the other photography forums I haunt are boring. Just people asking questions about photography and getting good answers. CR is the Jerry Springer of the photography forum world.


----------



## wsmith96 (Oct 2, 2014)

AcutancePhotography said:


> But the entertainment value of CR can't be beat.
> CR is the Jerry Springer of the photography forum world.



+1


----------



## Besisika (Oct 2, 2014)

85mm 1.2


----------



## cliffwang (Oct 2, 2014)

I will consider switching to other Nikon/Sony next time when I want to have a big upgrade, but not now. I am really fine with my current gears. Another important reason is Magic Lantern support.


----------



## bereninga (Oct 2, 2014)

I really enjoy the enthusiasm of Canonites and the folks here at Canon Rumors. But that's not my primary reason. Sorry, folks!

I feel loyal to Canon because I first learned about photography using their cameras, so the menus and controls are just so plain easy to use. I feel like I've barely scratched the surface of photography, so there's always something to learn and Canon makes it easy to do that.

I also think their lens selection is superb. I just wish they were more affordable!

If there's anything I'd like more is just for them to integrate Magic Lantern's features natively (and to lower their lens prices hehe).


----------



## Sella174 (Oct 2, 2014)

FUJIFILM doesn't make a 1:1 macro ... Besides, the *EF-S 60mm f/2.8 USM* is dirt cheap, razor sharp and my 30D has all the pixels a need for copying documents, slides, negatives and fingers.


----------



## wsmith96 (Oct 2, 2014)

For me I don't see a need to leave. I've got a pretty good kit for my skill level. I can produce photos that I like so I don't need the hassle of swapping all of my equipment to another vendor, relearning the equipment, etc. 

"Your mileage may vary" of course, but I'm content with Canon.


----------



## The Bad Duck (Oct 2, 2014)

This will sound like a typical fanboi/kenrockwellfan but..

I like canon gear, it works for me and sure other brands have their points but frankly all my gear is payed for and so the money I make from my photography can be used for more important things than buying (almost) the same gear with a nikon logo instead. I like that.

And nowadays I´m too busy to be obsessed by gear, I´d rather plan a shoot, find new clients or just grab my gear and take a ride to find tractors or modells to shoot


----------



## unfocused (Oct 2, 2014)

The Bad Duck said:


> ...And nowadays I´m too busy to be obsessed by gear, I´d rather plan a shoot, find new clients or just grab my gear and take a ride to find tractors or models to shoot



What about models on tractors?


----------



## Slyham (Oct 2, 2014)

Because Canon is the camera maker that meets my needs the best.


----------



## Skulker (Oct 2, 2014)

Cos


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PNA7DcVppEs


----------



## Kestrel (Oct 2, 2014)

Canon has been putting out some phenomenal glass lately: 24-70 f/2.8 II, 70-200 f/2.8 II, 16-35 f/4, 100 f/2.8 II, 17 and 24 TSE, all of the big whites..... They have got their mojo working with lenses. 

I don't see a compelling reason to want to switch to Nikon glass....


----------



## dcm (Oct 2, 2014)

It's the glass. Bodies come and go. I see no reason to change, my gear is seldom a limiting factor.

I started 35 years ago with A1 and FD glass for me. Later, film Elphs for wife and kids. Then into digital with S and G series before jumping into DSLR. I've had good experiences with Canon gear and captured lots of lasting memories. The A1 is still around - my daughters used it just a few years ago for photography classes in the university art program (film only, no digital).

Cannot say my forays into other brands were as good, although I have never tried Nikon gear. I know those that like Nikon gear as much as I like Canon gear. 

I did attend Nikon School back in my film days, they were pretty gear agnostic in class. It was all about technique.


----------



## Omni Images (Oct 3, 2014)

Been a Canon guy since early 80's, started with an A1 and FD glass as did dcm above.
It's the system as a whole.
Lenses first, great range, never feel I am "wanting", just short of cash to make my wanting real but if I do have the cash, they are there waiting for me.
All the other accessories, flashes and many other assorted attachments along with other 3rd party gizmos are well catered for.
The bodies are great and I am very happy with the image quality of my prints.
Canon is me, it feels like home.
Just as there are many other one or the other choices of products in the world today.
In Australia we have another big contest going on with cars ... Holden or Ford .... Holden for me .. computers Windows or Mac .. the list could go on and on.
I feel at at home and comfortable using these products.


----------



## gigabellone (Oct 3, 2014)

Ergonomics: grip shape/size, buttons placement, menus and GUIs. When i got my first DSLR, i knew really nothing about the brand wars, i just wanted the best bang for the buck to get started in photography, so i stepped into the shop with the intention of getting a Nikon D3100. Right beside it, there was this shiny and sexy, yet slightly more expensive, EOS 550D. I handled them both, and asked to have them powered on. It was love at first sight with the Canon.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Oct 3, 2014)

dcm said:


> It's the glass. Bodies come and go. I see no reason to change, my gear is seldom a I did attend Nikon School back in my film days, they were pretty gear agnostic in class. It was all about technique.



So did I. That was about 20 years ago and it was one of the best classes I ever attended. Do they still offer it?

No one sneared at me for bringing my Canon to the class.

I wonder if Canon were to hold the same type of class, would they have the same level of professionalism?


----------

